# How do I assemble Space Marines?



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I tried really hard but I cannot fit the bolter on the marine, I read the instructions and it seems that the kind of bolter I need is the one with the grip and trigger missing. (I am using the space Marine Battleforece box) does anyone knows how to assemble it correctly?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

use your hobby knife and cut the grip off, then dry fit them before gluing. hope this helps, i spent a while figuring that out when i started too.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Wait what?! Why would it be meant to cut off? I mean it is just weird that they make the trigger/grip and stuff and at the end of the day we have to get rid of them.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's left on so you can put the bolter somewhere else if you want to, stuck to the leg or back pack for example. 
I'm sure i read somewhere that Marines can magnetically stick things to their armour, negating the need for a holster.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It is also the same with Chaos Space Marines, but i like the idea of GW leaving the grip on, i am gonna find a way to make a Bolter Rack for my Plague Tower.

In the end it only takes a few seconds to cut and trim the bolters, i can do a squad of 10 in less than 5 minutes.

Oh when i started i was stumped as well.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

what if you want a marine holding the front end of the bolter and trowing a grenade with his right hand? it would look silly if there wouldnt be a grip and trigger attached right?


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok thanks for the replies, I got another question.

In the assembly instructions there is an optional attachment for the 'Space marine tactical squad trooper with boltgun' that looks like a string of 3 small pouches. (I might be wrong)

however on the sprue for the marines I see 6 bag like optional attachments, 3 of them are 'a bundle of 2 larger bags' and the other 3 is 'a strong of 3 small pouches'

I got 5 marines and 6 attachments, am I meant to have a spare? and are all the bag attachments for the boltgun version of trooper?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

GW gives you a bunch of extra stuff on the sprues, use what you want on these and save the rest of them for other builds.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You don't really need to put all the bits on all the Marines. A few grenades here, a combat blade there. Just use the exta bits to make some of them stand out a bit or they are going to start looking really cluttered.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

How many tactical squad sergeants are there in the space marine battleforce? 2? 1 for the 10 man group 1 for the combat squad? and do they wear any special helmets besides going helmetless? and if they do, what colour is their helmet? red?

And I also cannot find the powerfist for the sergeant in the sprues.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

It all depends on whether you stick to the fluff or not. You're allowed to make choices as you wish with your miniatures - others might disagree with your choices but it's your money and your stuff after all. 

However, in the official fluff Space Marine chapters that adhere to the teachings of the codex usually have their sergeants wearing helmets with a skull on their forehead. This is called a "Silver Skull" in the fluff and it's basically a symbol saying the individual with that mark has enough experience to lead a squad into battle.

There are other such symbols, some which are easier than others to find what they actually mean.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Thing is, you rarely get all weapons available in codex in the box. Powerfist you can get in devastator box, or assault marine box. If you live in some normal country unlike me, you can try some bits sites and buy just that. 

Sergeants... Well, you can do them the way you want. Just make them standout somehow, but even weapons will make a difference. They don't have special helmet, and about colour, it depends on chapter, but in some veterans were white helmet, so you could use that. Or leave him helmetless, or do any way you want. They are no strict rules in this hobby. Only important thing is to make all upgrades visible, so the opponent knows what every figure has. Thing like ammo packs, colour of the helmet, combat blades, banners on backpack etc, are just to make them stand out a little.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

So are their helmets painted red with a silver skull? (I like to follow fluff)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It will be in the Codex, in the 'Eavy Metal section it should show you what the right colours are for different squad types and ranks. TBH, it's often easier to just invent your own, if you want to do your sergeants without helmets that's fine (it's what most people do anyway). 
All you have to keep in mind really is WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) so if one of your marines is tooled up with a plasma gun then it has to be shown on the mini. How you do this is up to you though. You could have him holding a combat knife and scratching his head, as long as the plasma gun is on the mini somewhere you're OK. 
So for a Sergeant I would go with no helmet, chainsword and pistol weapon, pretty much everyone will instantly know that he's a sergeant.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there a sergeant in a combat squad? I am asking because in the SM battleforce there is a tac squad of 10 men and a 5 men combat squad, and I do not want 2 helmetless sergeants,

1. Salamanders faces looks weird if you follow fluff.
2. Faces are harder to paint.

That is why I am asking if all sergeant regardless of what squad they are in, e.g. assault, devastator, etc are their helmets painted red?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Afaik, Salamanders don't have different colour of helmes for sergeants. And you can paint them with dark skin as they were before, not coal black as 'eavy Metal do, cause that IMO looks stupid. Yes, in fluff they have that kind of skin (at least now, before they did not), but it looks shit.

Sergeants are optional upgrade, you can give it to your tac and combat squad, or you don't.

EDIT: here's link about salamanders, you can read about different company markings.
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=128


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

not to be rude, but I think its kind of odd that you have been treading the forums for 4 months now and you dont know how to build a space marine.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Flindo said:


> not to be rude, but I think its kind of odd that you have been treading the forums for 4 months now and you dont know how to build a space marine.


I am stationed at a god-forsaken island and can barely use the internet there, I am having more time on my hands recently.



Is it possible for normal squad members to have the silver skull on their helm? (Fluff wise)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vokshev said:


> Is it possible for normal squad members to have the silver skull on their helm? (Fluff wise)


Maybe its time you got familiar with the fluff if fluff is that important to you, but what is very important to remember is its fantasy so you can make your own fluff so so your marines can look however you want them to look.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Why dont you look at other peoples log on this site, check the GW site and if you have your codex check the pics of the models in there, its should help give you a clue as to how you can do them.

Also yes from what iv read it is possible for a normal squad members to have honor markings it isnt just restricted to Sergeants, committing heroic deeds in fluff again isnt just restricted to Sergeants. Think of it like this, How do chapters choose Sergeants, choose whos next in line to become a Sergeant and choose veterans etc, so think of it like this, who ever has got a silver skull on there helm has done something worthy to earn it and who is possibly next in line to become a sergeant.


----------

